# E46 Touring Bluetooth Locaton



## jb33 (Dec 13, 2007)

Postng this to help the next guy out. 

If you're looking for the 54-pin connector for the ULF module, it might be behind the black felt lining behind the amp in the rear-most, left panel of the cargo area, plugged into the assist module bolted out of view up in the body cavity. 

If you find the SES jumper cable and follow it back and loose it in the felt lining, it's probably where I describe. In any case, following the wiring back from the SES module is a good way to find the connector. A wire branch comes in, then T's off, with one branch going to the SES, and one branch going to the 54 pin connector.

You don't need to remove the amp or any other cargo area trim to get to the assist module. If you remove one 10mm bolt connecting the left side of the amp cage to the vertical wall of the body, you can work the felt out (carefully) from behind the frame and wires. Then undo the three 10mm nuts holding the assist module in place. It'll drop down and you can pull it out. 

It's mounted on a black metal plate. My plate contained holes which lined up with the mount points on the ULF module, but I had to cut off two of the threads on the plate for the assist module before I could bolt on the ULF.

Happy Pairing.
jb


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2006)

Excellent info!


----------



## overlordjd (Sep 30, 2007)

You may not have the 54pin connector, but instead have the 25pin DB cable. This would need an adaptor to change up to 54pins to accomodate the ULF. Not all 54pins will be used for the ULF. Not all 25pins for that matter will be used.


----------

